# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  زبان پایگاه داده های riak و redis

## hiva_yekta

با سلام 
ببخشید دوستان زبان کوئری پایگاه داده های riak و risk چی هست؟ و  منبعی برای مطالعه شون میشناسید ؟ ممکنه معرفی بفرمایید ممنون میشم

----------


## hiva_yekta

دوستان میدونم واقعا وظیفه ای ب جواب دادن نداره کسی، ولی اگ میدونین و کمک بکنین خییییلییی ممنونتون میشم! اخه واقعا سرچای من جواب نمیده! نتونستم یک toturial خوب ازش پیدا کنم که بحونم

----------


## phoenix87

riak زبان query خاصی نداره چون فقط سر و کار شما با bucket و key هست.در حالت معمولی از پروتکل http و عملیات crud استفاده می کنی.در غیر این صورت از api و برنامه نویسی .

این کتاب همه چی  گفته :
http://www.littleriakbook.com

اسم دیتابیس risk تا حالا نشنیدم.

----------


## hiva_yekta

> riak زبان query خاصی نداره چون فقط سر و کار شما با bucket و key هست.در حالت معمولی از پروتکل http و عملیات crud استفاده می کنی.در غیر این صورت از api و برنامه نویسی .
> 
> این کتاب همه چی  گفته :
> http://www.littleriakbook.com
> 
> اسم دیتابیس risk تا حالا نشنیدم.


ممنونم، لطف کردین  :تشویق:

----------


## hiva_yekta

> riak زبان query خاصی نداره چون فقط سر و کار شما با bucket و key هست.در حالت معمولی از پروتکل http و عملیات crud استفاده می کنی.در غیر این صورت از api و برنامه نویسی .
> 
> این کتاب همه چی  گفته :
> http://www.littleriakbook.com
> 
> اسم دیتابیس risk تا حالا نشنیدم.


ببخشید یک سوال  دارم این که یک زبان کوئری نویسی برای پایگاه داده های KEY-VALUE چی هست؟  و در صورت وجود داشتن، منبع برای مطالعه!؟ 
ممنونتون میشم اگر راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------


## phoenix87

دوست عزیز در دنیای nosql دنبال زبان sql مشترک نگرد.هر دیتابیسی زبان خودش رو داره و فقط باید همون رو مطالعه کنی.

----------

